# Top Gear on tonight



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/2163668/109353154/top-gear#.VY-5VvlRHDc

Just a compilation I'm afraid, but there might be an announcement about the missing episodes at the end.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wonder what the rating figures will be.>>

cabby


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev, I thought it was a compilation of the 3 episodes recorded but not screened before the Clarkson problem.


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well we watched it last night, wasn't the same, no star in a car, no crowd, no pratting around, just May & Hammond, looking a bit odd on their own, NO JC of course, just the latest adventures which were not aired due to Clarkson getting sacked, mind you if you do watch the latest part, you will see them up in Yorkshire filming the last bit, and to be honest if I'd had the day they seem to have had, I might have been very tempted to give him a bloody slap too if it was his job to arrange the food.

Sadly end of an Era, May and Hammond stood alone at the end, just saying goodbye.

It's on Dave and Dave ja vu too, series 22 episode 8.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, started slow but did got hairy and interesting for the second half. 
I guess the format will change and we will all compare. Repeats will provide the 'stars' with their pensions.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Were we watching the same show as the one I watched on iplayer did have JC in it though only in the films. They did cheap classic cars and cheap 4x4's 

I'd not seen it before. Thought it was brilliant.

I'm quite looking forward though to seeing.what comes next. I think Chris Evans will be good. Anyone know who the other two will be?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Some good bits in it, and the end was probably rather carefully designed for impact....

"Goodbye"

Dave


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

All I saw was a very large elephant in the room; plus two rather lost looking assistant presenters.

Still, it's gonna be great fun watching what the three of them now come up with for ITV so that they can go head-to-head on Sunday evenings against that ginger..............


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> All I saw was a very large elephant in the room; plus two rather lost looking assistant presenters.
> 
> Still, it's gonna be great fun watching what the three of them now come up with for ITV so that they can go head-to-head on Sunday evenings against that ginger..............


Nah no elephants in the room or anywhere else , maybe you need to adjust your horizontal hold > >


----------

